# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Ẩm thực Đà Nẵng - Các món chè kem và địa chỉ

## yeuhanoi

*Chè chuối nướng.*

Những ai thích ăn chè thì không nên bỏ qua món ăn này. Một chén chè chuối với vị ngọt vừa phải, đặc biệt là nước cốt dừa rất thơm đảm bảo sẽ khiến bạn cảm thấy rất ngon miệng.

Các bạn có thể thưởng thức món ăn này tại quán số 138 Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai. Quán này bán ngoài vỉa hè, và chỉ bán buổi chiều tối. Ngoài ra quán còn bán món chè xà vãn cũng rất là ngon.

Giá cho mỗi chén chè là 4k.

*Quán Kem - Trà*
Sữa Trân Châu DELUXE
Địa chỉ: 60 Quang Trung

Quán có nhiều loại thức uống đa dạng: trà sữa, hồng trà, nước trái cây, cafe, trà sủi bọt, ... Nước ép và kem khá ổn.

Ngoài ra còn có các món ăn vặt như cá viên chiên, bò khô...

Giá cả vừa phải, hợp túi tiền các teen.
Nước từ 8 đến 15K/ly.
Thức ăn vặt: 15K/món
Quán Teen - 91 Nguyễn Chí Thanh

Quán nhỏ, không gian xinh xinh; phù hợp cho các teens ngồi tán dóc cùng nhau trong những giờ chuyển ca học.  :Big Grin: 

Quán có các loại nước, sinh tố, yogurt, trà sữa, kem... Giá mềm cho teens từ 10 - 25K/phần
Quán còn có các thức ăn nhẹ như mực chiên, tôm chiên, khô bò... Giá cũng tầm 15K/món

*Kem New Zealand- 4 Bạch Đằng*

Kem ở đây vị ngọt,thanh, đa dạng chủng loại. Kem ngon + vừa tiền nhất chắc là các loại kem sốt(chuối, dưa tây,socola..) với giá 8k/ ly. Đặc biệt không gian quán đẹp và mát mẻ.

*Sinh tố - Chè Thái*

Quán vỉa hè ngay trước số nha 55 Phạm Hồng Thái (từ Phan Châu Trinh quẹo vào, quán nằm bên phải)

Sinh tố ngon, chè Thái thì không xuất sắc lắm.

Giá: 12K/chè Thái; 9K/sinh tố.

*Kem bơ*

Quán trong chợ Bắc Mỹ An. Chừng 5h chiều là hết sạch nhé bạn.  :Big Grin:  Ai muốn ăn thì phải tranh thủ chịu nắng một chút mới ăn được.  :Smile: 

Bơ đánh tan với sữa, bỏ thêm kem dừa và dừa khô vào, trộn lên ăn như sinh tố bơ, vừa bùi vừa béo, ngon cực kỳ. Món nì lạ nhưng không có bán trong phố mà hình như chỉ có bán trong khu Bắc Mỹ An thôi.

Giá: 5K/ly to bự ăn đã luôn  :Big Grin: 

Hướng dẫn: Đi qua cầu Nguyễn Văn Trỗi (hướng về phía Q3), rẽ phải vào đường Ngũ Hành Sơn, đi thẳng tiếp đến cái đèn xanh đèn đỏ đầu tiên thì áp sát vào lane trong bên trái của đường, đi thêm 100m thì thấy biển quán cà phê HỒNG ÂN, rẽ vào đó, đi thêm 100m nữa thì rẽ phải rồi 50m thì rẽ trái -> gởi xe. Đi vào khu ăn uống trong chợ hỏi quán kem bơ thì người ta chỉ; hình như khu đó có vài quán bán kem bơ nhưng tìm quán nào đông nhất mà ngồi nhé bạn.  :Big Grin: 


*Kem Ý*

Quán Sasa Gelato - Trong khu biệt thự Đảo Xanh (nằm kế bên cạnh quán Ngọc Sương)

Kem nguyên chất, ăn ngon. Quán tuy không đặc sắc lắm nhưng rất xinh với tông màu trắng, đỏ, đen và các họa tiết trang trí vòng tròn. Quán có rất nhiều mùi vị cho bạn lựa chọn

Giá: 16K/viên kem; nếu ăn 5 viên thì sẽ là 70K (như hình)

*Chè bưởi*

Chè bưởi được nấu từ đậu xanh, vỏ bưởi và bột năng, cùng với nước cốt dừa. Hương vị chè ngọt từ đậu xanh, bùi từ nước cốt dừa và thơm từ vỏ bưởi, ăn ngon ngon. Tuy nhiên, nếu nhiều nước cốt có thể gây ngán :Big Grin: . Địa chỉ chè bưởi cho bạn ghé ăn: 263 Hoàng Diệu. Quán chỉ bán buổi tối, ngoài chè bưởi ra còn có tàu hũ đá,kem plan và cf dừa.

Giá: 5k/ ly.

*Chè Xoa Xoa*

Địa điểm: Gian hàng ăn uống trong chợ Cồn - tiệm tên: Hoa Xù & Xí - hàng này đối diện hàng xôi gà bà Yến. Hai người này là hai chị em nên bán giống nhau.

Thạch giòn, trong; nước dừa & đậu xanh đánh béo ngậy cộng thêm cái dai dai của hạt lựu làm cho buổi trưa nóng nực trong chợ giảm đi bội phần. Quán ăn rất ngon. (Ad làm 2 ly, hehe)

Giá: 6K/ly

*Chè Thái*

Đặc trưng của chè Thái là hương vị sầu riêng, có màu trắng, xanh của thạch và nhãn non, màu vàng của mít, ăn bùi, ngọt và rất mát. Bạn có thể thưởng thức chè Thái hàng tối ở ngã tư Thái Phiên - Phan Chu Trinh, có nguyên một dãy quán cho bạn lựa chọn.

Giá: 10k/ly

*Trà sữa Funtea - 56 Bạch Đằng*

Điều đầu tiên để nói về Funtea là nó có vị trí khá đẹp, nằm ngoài đường Bạch Đằng, gần cầu sông Hàn. Đây có thể nói là địa điểm lí tưởng để hóng gió vào những ngày hè nóng nực, nhìn đường Bạch Đằng được trang trí lung linh vào những ngày cận noel như thế này, hay địa điểm tập kết để xem pháo hoa Đà Nẵng vào mỗi tháng 3 ^^

Đến quán, bạn có thể chọn chỗ ngồi ngay dọc đường Bạch Đằng, hoặc đến tầng 2, ngồi sát cửa sổ đều có những thú vị riêng.

Về trà sữa, theo ý kiến của mình, trà ở đây pha ổn, với các loại trà sữa, lục trà, hồng trà, đi kèm với hạt trân châu, thạch ba màu, thạch cafe và pudding. Ngoài ra, ở quán còn có kem, cafe, băng sa và một số loại nước khác.

Giá: 13k - 18k




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## lienhe

quán Chè Xoa Xoa mình đã từng đến

----------


## namnguyen

Trà sữa Funtea ngon đấy, các bạn đã thử chưa

----------


## dung89

Cài này dành cho teen thôi, mình qua thời này roài

----------

